
A Supermassive Black Hole Is Heading Earth’s Way at 110 Km per Second - MagicPropmaker
https://www.physics-astronomy.org/2018/04/a-supermassive-black-hole-is-heading.html
======
rurban
Not really new. Andromeda, our next galaxy, is 2.5 million light years away
and it will collide with our Milky Way galaxy in about four billion years.
Andromeda also has a huge black hole in its center, similar to ours. Would
make an interesting sci-fi movie maybe, nothing more. 2nd law of
thermodynamics at work.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andromeda%E2%80%93Milky_Way_co...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andromeda%E2%80%93Milky_Way_collision)

